# What type of screws for vinyl window installation?



## weatheredwood (Aug 9, 2007)

What type of screws do you guys use for vinyl windows? The ones I have are the Anderson American Craftsman series. The instructions say to use flat head which I'm assuming is pan head screw. What about the white color? Do they sell screws for this application that are coated white? The instructions give a recommended length and shaft diameter.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

IF you can find them, these are made specifically for vinyl window installations. Note when the protrusion goes into the plastic it becomes an adjustment point, so you can back the screw out a little to ensure you get them plumb. Box stores sell thin flat head screws similar without the protrusion, and if you shim the window properly they will work fine.


----------



## Marson (Jan 26, 2018)

Those screws Chandler posted look great. If you can't find those, GRK cabinet screws are good. Menards carries them in white.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Yeah, these are GRK's, but it seems HD quit carrying them, put them on super sale and I bought all they had


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

I love the torque cabinet screws but have never run into that particular one. I will keep my eyes open. Maybe online??

Bud


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

Are you sure your windows didn't come with screws? Check along the inside tracks. I think nearly all of the replacement windows I have installed in the last 15 years have come with screws.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Bud, here's a few at a good deal. https://www.ebay.com/itm/GRK-772691...m=332454002246&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851


----------



## weatheredwood (Aug 9, 2007)

Thanks for the help

It looks like I have to countersink the screws. I have some grk screws, but the heads are really large. The countersink hole through the first piece of vinyl will have to be pretty large.


Also, the window rough opening has 1x buck. How are you supposed to get the required screw penetration? The only way to go that deep would be with masonry anchor screws.

https://awwebcdnprdcd.azureedge.net...ge-windows-installation-instructions-6-15.pdf


----------

